# Pike Island Dam



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Just a few questions.............Are there skipjack at Pike Island Dam ??? What Baits do you use to catch them ?? Are they hard to catch ??? 

Any advice would be appreciated !!! 

Thanks


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

They are there but I have never fished for them so that is all I can tell you. Sorry.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

I caught one once, most of the guys I see catching them is on an ultralight outfit with a 1/16 ounce jig, with a small bobber about a foot above it...Cast and retrieve fairly quick....when they are there......be good/good fish'n.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

try a sabiki rig


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

three very small white flys under bobber,set 3to 6 ft deep.pop them back to ya.go get em brian.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

If the water temp. is just right , water level stable at the height they like and all the planets line up just right , the skipjack will show. Not many , very hit and miss , but certainly NOT anywhere near the size of runs at the dams in southern Ohio.

They can be a good bait on that area of the river , but there are better baits that are much easier to catch below that dam.

Good luck , 
Matt


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I've caught a buckets up at pike island in the spring down on the rocks and in the fall on the upside of the dam, sometimes every cast. i use a sabiki with a twister tail jig instead of a weight.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

what ups old buddy. im at pike all the time,stop by.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I see you up there I'll stop by, maybe this week if the weathers nice.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

If the weather report is accurate the river will probably be over 20 feet by Saturday, maybe as high as 25. They are calling for rain Wed, Thurs, and Friday and high temps about 58.


----------



## Raines1208 (Jan 6, 2008)

i like using a multiple jig set up [ poor mans sibiki rig ] white grubs. cast it as far as you can,and crack your rod tip very hard every third rotation then hang on. good luck


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pike is up to 31 ft at this time sunday 2 pm


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea i dont think ur going to be caching any skipjacks anytime soon down there but i have caught them on a double twister tail rig with 1/8 ounce jig heads. I have never targeted skipjacks but i get them every once in a while.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

what the heck is a skipjack, cause when u look up the definition up it talks about tuna????? I am not sure i have ever heard anyone use that term till i got onto this site a few years ago.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eye , look under Skipjack Herring , NOT skipjack Tuna.

Matt


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

google image search for "skipjack," fourth one is a herring. Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fun for kids to catch


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

dave, where is that pic taken,i know its not at pike


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice skipjack.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Greenup Dam last summer


----------

